# Guppy vs endler



## rskb3467

I was just wondering how to tell the difference between a female guppy and a female endler..or are the the same thing? If anyone can let me know or give me any tips that would be awesome!! thanks!


----------



## emc7

Last I heard they had decided that endlers and guppies are the same species. Call endlers guppies that came from one specific place. All endlers are guppies but not all guppies are endlers. Really hard to tell the difference, though.


----------



## Guest

yea...just way way to much of interbreeding. i think the only reliable source for endlers are at swampriveraquatics.com. he has some AWESOME strains


----------



## Chrispy

i have them in the same tank and can tell you. A female guppy will be quite larger. almost 3/4" when fully grown. ALso the female endler will have no color, just the skin tone. Were as a female guppy will still retain color in her rear fins. so the easiest way to tell is color in fins and relative size. Also my guppy females seem to have a lot more arch in thier back compared to the endler which has a normal straight backbone.


----------



## jones57742

rskb3467 said:


> I was just wondering how to tell the difference between a female guppy and a female endler..or are the the same thing? If anyone can let me know or give me any tips that would be awesome!! thanks!


r3:

Please refer to *Post #2* which is by TOS.

TR


----------



## rskb3467

thanks guys..if I can get pics I will try posting them..its been hectic around here!

Jones, I am aware of how to sex male from female..I was curious on the difference between both of the species females..thanks for the input tho!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Many of Swampy's strains are hybrids, which is why they're so awesome, so watch out if you only want the real deal.
I predict that someday we'll have domesticated endler strains every but as fancy as today's guppies, but with the brighter endler colors. I'm sure it will take awhile, though.


----------

